
Millions of People Post Comments on Federal Regulations. Many Are Fake - fmihaila
https://www.wsj.com/articles/millions-of-people-post-comments-on-federal-regulations-many-are-fake-1513099188
======
mmanfrin
My name and address were used to advocate against net neutrality. I am
absolutely livid and I want to see justice brought to these fucks who are
giving control of the internet to Comcast, Verizon, and AT&T.

~~~
thekaleb
Is there a recommended place I can search for this?

------
asurty
Also heard about this here -

[http://www.wnyc.org/story/public-comment-
broken?tab=transcri...](http://www.wnyc.org/story/public-comment-
broken?tab=transcript)

